
Is leisure part of your productivity routine? - cborenstein
I recently read the book Do Nothing: How To Break Away From Overworking, Overdoing, and Underliving. Despite the title, it wasn&#x27;t about actually doing nothing. It was about being intentional with your work time and your leisure time and scheduling both.<p>Placing a conscious value on leisure time has helped me to be more creative and energized with my work. It also helps me make sure that when I am working, I&#x27;m working towards something worthwhile and productive.<p>Is leisure part of your routine? What works for you?
======
ipi
After burning myself by overworking for almost a decade with out break, I
recently got a 3 months break. Got laid off, thanks to COVID and it showed me
the value of leisure. I was so stressed out I didn't felt like working at all.
I am the kind of person who used to spend the weekends on the latest js
framework or some new language features. I simply dropped everything for
almost the whole time. Read a lot of non-fiction. Did lot of physical activity
like swimming and running. Spend most of the time listening to podcasts while
learning to bake.

This gave me a new perspective on the leisure time, which I didn't had before.
Now that I am slowly getting back to work I want to make leisure an active
part of my routine. It is going to be tricky but at least I will try to
continue my swims & runs.

------
bickeringyokel
Yes but it's cloudy for me because my leisure sometimes involve things that
take a lot of work (spending hours in the recording studio, cooking an
elaborate meal, spending all day in the garden). So I'm not sure if I'm doing
it right.

~~~
cborenstein
Do you do those activities for the joy of it or for self-improvement/another
goal?

The way the book talks about leisure is that it's time you spend not striving
for things. An example she gives is going for a walk without focusing on how
many steps you're taking.

~~~
bickeringyokel
That's a murky grey area, I definitely have more aspirations as a musician
that prevent me from enjoying it as much as if I didn't care at all about
producing a good album.

